# Inexpensive Whisker Pole



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found this on the Practical Sailor website - this article tells how to make a whisker pole out of PVC and some other items for about $30. Better than spending $730. Thought you all might want to see this.

http://www.practical-sailor.com/newspics/charts/856whiskerpole.pdf


----------



## jklewissf (Nov 21, 2002)

A friend of mine in the construction trades was sailing around point conception with me when my whisker pole collapsed. As I was bemoaning my fate and the cost of a new pole he suggests trying the twist lock aluminum extension handles that concrete finishers use on the big trowels they use to finish slabs.


----------

